# ebay usernames database



## DocStram (May 21, 2006)

If you care to list your ebay username, please do so in this post. If you wish to discuss the merits of purchasing blanks in ebay, then do it in the post titled "ebay usernames". Listing your ebay username is strictly voluntary.

IAP - DocStram    ebay - Collegebooks


----------



## DCBluesman (May 21, 2006)

washingtonblues ("And when you speak of me, speak kindly.") [8D]


----------



## JimGo (May 21, 2006)

IAP - JimGo    eBay - JimGoepel


----------



## clthayer (May 21, 2006)

vtfighwds on ebay.  I sell picture frame moulding, highly figured domestic hardwood lumber and sometimes green bowl turning blanks.  I don't have anything up now except the picture frame moulding in my store, but take a look every now and then, I get some great curly and birds eye maple.

Christian


----------



## Nolan (May 21, 2006)

Same as my name here same plane too![]
Nolan


----------



## cd18524 (May 21, 2006)

cd18524g2at for ebay and cd18524 for here.

Chris


----------



## Pipes (May 22, 2006)

we go by affordablepipes on the Bay []






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## myname1960 (May 22, 2006)

myname1 is what i use on ebay


----------



## Ligget (May 22, 2006)

mark_ligget is my ebay name, I get wood from USA sellers on ebay too.[]


----------



## jcollazo (May 22, 2006)

jcollazo8ink on ebay.

Joe


----------



## fuzzydog (May 22, 2006)

I just a bit to leary of releasing any info about myself over the web. Sorry  no respose here.


----------



## myname1960 (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuzzydog_
> <br />I just a bit to leary of releasing any info about myself over the web. Sorry  no respose here.



I can understand why you dont want to release any information but just out of curiosity why step forward just to plead the 5th of sorts.


----------



## youngturner (May 22, 2006)

I sell Australian timber blanks under username glowee33


----------



## fuzzydog (May 22, 2006)

Chris, maybe I was just turning on a light.


----------



## terrymiller (May 22, 2006)

David posting your e-bay username is not going to give someone any more information than just posting here in an open forum is.  I can click on your profile get your name and where you live then do a couple of simple searches and get any information that I would like.


----------



## Nolan (May 22, 2006)

Ditto Terry


----------



## Chris Hare (May 22, 2006)

Jumpmaster861 on ebay. I would like to kow which one of you guys keeps outbidding me.
[]


----------



## Draken (May 22, 2006)

Prius56mpg on eBay, so please stop outbidding me! [}][]

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## TheHeretic (May 22, 2006)

Stagelites on Ebay.   And I think someone here has outbid me in the past.  Oh well.  But I am the type who will put a price on and than not check til the auction is over.  Now I do check some of them and will appreciate what I will pay but not to often.  That to me is what auctioning is all about. 


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## lwalden (May 22, 2006)

lwalden4bab on e-bay... and stay away from my chechen burl- it's mine, I tell you, mine!!


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2006)

I'm thegreatpapason on e-bay as well as several other places. you can even e-mail me by that name at netscape.net
the handle was not my idea. It was given to me by my nephew when I first got a computer. He did a good job, I've never had to ad numbers to it to get signed up for things.


----------



## YoYoSpin (May 22, 2006)

Some of you may get a kick out of this...eBay name is woodturningguy. Kind of ironic as Iâ€™m mainly a plasticturningguy.


----------



## JimGo (May 22, 2006)

Hmmmm...I'm starting to recognize some of these eBay names!  [:I]  Thankfully, I can't remember whether they outbid ME, or vise-versa!


----------



## Ligget (May 23, 2006)

Now we will try to outbid each other for fun cause we know who you are! LOL[}][]


----------



## alamocdc (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />Some of you may get a kick out of this...eBay name is woodturningguy. Kind of ironic as Iâ€™m mainly a plasticturningguy.


Now that's funny, Ed!

I'm an20 on ebay.


----------



## ed4copies (May 23, 2006)

What's an e-bay??


----------



## DocStram (May 25, 2006)

Anyone else interested in sharing their ebay usernames?


----------

